# Synvisc For Intra-articular Injection



## PennyG (Feb 19, 2009)

Attempting To Bill Bilateral Synvisc Injections.  Medicare Has Paid For 20610 50, But Cannot Get The Synvisc Paid.  Have Billed J7322 X 2 And Also J7322 Rt  And J7322 Lt.  

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 19, 2009)

What diagnosis are you using?


----------



## PennyG (Feb 19, 2009)

*Synvisc*

Sorry, Guess That Would Have Helped.  

We Are Using 715.16.

Is There A Medicare Coverage Article For This?  I Have Been Unable To Locate One.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 19, 2009)

NC Medicare:

The only approved indication for this type of treatment is osteoarthritis of the knee as supported by one of the following ICD-9 codes that should submitted of the claim for this service:

715.16 Osteoarthrosis, localized, primary, lower leg

715.26 Osteoarthrosis, localized, secondary, lower leg

715.36 Osteoarthrosis, localized, not specified whether primary or secondary, lower leg

715.96 Osteoarthrosis, unspecified whether generalized or localized, lower leg


----------

